# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Angli,Lituanezet gjahu i ri i shqiptareve

## Shijaksi-London

Britania e Madhe, streha e dhjetëra trafikantëve të "dështuar" në vendet e tjera të Europës 

Lituanezet, gjahu i ri i shqiptarëve 
Si mashtrohen vajzat e varfra dhe si bëhen prostitute 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu


ANGLI

Nëse dikur Shqipëria ishte "pjella" e vajzave të cilat mbushnin trotuaret dhe shtëpitë publike të Europës, tani këtë vend e ka zëvendësuar Lituania. Fuqizimi i strukturave shqiptare të antiprostitucionit, dhënia e shumë dënimeve të ashpra nga gjykatat shqiptare për prostitucion, si dhe frika e hakmarrjes nga të afërmit e viktimave, ka bërë që tutorët e mishit të bardhë t'i hedhin sytë nga Lindja. Në disa procese të njëpasnjëshme në Angli, ku në bankën e të akuzuarve për trafik dhe prostitucion kanë qenë shqiptarët, në anën tjetër të sallës së gjyqit viktima që ka dëshmuar ka qenë shtetase lituaneze. Trafiku i vajzave lituaneze nga grupet kriminale shqiptare daton që në vitin 1997 e në vazhdim, pasi çmimi i tyre ishte i lirë, si pasojë e varfërisë në këtë ish-republikë sovjetike. Gazeta Shqiptare hedh dritë mbi tregtinë e vajzave lituaneze për shfrytëzim prostitucioni nga grupet kriminale shqiptare, të cilat e kanë të vështirë rekrutimin e femrave në vendin e tyre dhe trafikimin për në industrinë e seksit në Britaninë e Madhe. Mekanizmi i mashtrimit nëpërmjet premtimeve për punë apo modele në revitat prestigjioze, është ai që shumë lituaneze i ka shndërruar në skllave seksi në duart e tutorëve shqiptarë. Grupet kriminale shqiptare, pas goditjeve të herëpashershme nga policitë europiane, në veçanti ajo italiane, tashmë të skeduar, e kanë të vështirë aktivitetin e tyre në fushën e prostitucionit. Pikërisht për këtë, ata kanë zgjedhur Britaninë e Madhe, ku dhe industria e seksit është fitimprurëse. Reda Sirgeide është shefe e Interpolit në Lituani, së cilës i është dhënë detyra të bashkëpunojë me palën britanike dhe europiane për të parandaluar problemin e trafikimit të vajzave. Në një prononcim të sajin për median britanike ajo është shprehur se "shumë nga gratë e vajzat që bien prehë e trafikantëve janë pa arsim të mjaftushëm. Ato nuk kanë punë dhe takojnë 'miq' të cilët u premtojnë punë të mira në Perëndim". Ndërsa vajzat lituaneze, të cilat po detyrohen me forcë që të shesin trupin e tyre nëpër shtëpitë publike të Anglisë, janë të moshave të reja, shpesh herë nën 18 vjeçe. Në një vit të paktën 40 vajza lituaneze janë trafikuar në Britaninë e Madhe si skllave seksi. Për këtë çështje, shumë shqiptarë janë dënuar, shumë të tjerë janë në gjykim, ndërsa mendohet se shumë të tjerë janë në "karrierë" e sipër, duke shfrytëzuar vajzat, të cilat i blejnë si të ishin bagëti.

Grupi i Poshnjes
Vullnet Ismaili, 
Sokol Qata 
dhe Lorenc Roci 
u arrestuan për trafikimin dhe shfrytëzimin e vajzave lituaneze për prostitucion. Të tre së bashku u dënuam me 16 vjet burg gjithsej.

Grupi i Tropojes
Besmir Rama, Adil Jahelezi dhe Flamur Nuza hapën një shtëpi publike në veri të Londrës. Rama detyroi një vajzë lituaneze të prostituonte për llogari të tij dhe të tre u dënuan me 15 vjet burg.

Grupi i Fierit
Taulant Merdanaj dhe Elidon Bregu u dënuan në Shefild me 27 vjet në burg, pas një shfrytëzi mizor të dy vajzave lituaneze, 21 dhe 24 vjeç, të cilat i përdormin si skllave seksi, pasi i kishin mashtruar.

Grupi i fundit
Një gjykatë britanike ka dënuar me 40 vjet burg për shfrytëzimin e një 15-vjeçareje lituaneze Shaban Makën nga Maqedonia, Ilir Bajramin nga Kosova dhe Xhevahir Pishën nga Shqipëria.

I tmerrshmi, Plakiçi
Emri i vërtetë i tij është Artur Kroni dhe është nga Laçi. Në dhjetor të vitit 2003 është dënuar me 10 vjet burg nga gjykata e krimeve "Wood Green Crown Court". Tri nga shtatë viktimat që dëshmuan kundër tij ishin lituaneze. Dy muaj më vonë, Gjykata e Lartë Angleze do t'ia rriste dënimin edhe me 13 vjet të tjera, 23 në total. Kroni është cilësuar nga autoritetet angleze dhe media vendëse si "mbreti i prostitucionit" në historinë e Britanisë së Madhe. Sipas policisë, ai ka fituar 2 milionë paund nga ky aktivitet.

Ne gjykim
Agrol Xhabri është 22 vjeçari shqiptar, më i riu në vazhdën e proceseve për trafikimin e vajzave lituaneze. Ai është përballur javën e shkuar në gjykatën "Snaresbrook Crown Court" me akuzat për mbajtjen peng, përdhunimin dhe detyrimin me forcë në prostitucion të një 17-vjeçareje lituaneze.

----------


## Nico11

Ne ti mbyllin keta dhe krejt ata shqiptar tjere qe  punojne kete "biznis" dhe ne ti hudhin celsat ne lumin Temza se na nxyje fytiren sikur qymire.

----------

